# Brine To Boil Or Not To Boil?



## distre

I don't know if this is a stupid question, but I'm going to ask anyway. When brining poultry do you always boil your brine? If you are using herbs and spices I believe you should so they release their oils or flavors. But if you are just using salt and sugar should you boil it? I've done Cornish Hens with spices, herbs, and apple juice so I boiled it and brought it down to below 40 degrees before I put the hens in to brine. But say I'm doing chicken and just put some sugar and salt in, do I need to boil it first or just make sure it all dissolves?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## SmokinAl

I don't boil it, I just heat it up a bit & the sugar & salt dissolves.


----------



## i is a moose

if plain, then I agree with Al. Shoot, I'll even use soy sauce and various syrups to avoid heat if I don't need to.


----------



## venture

No need to boil.  A little heat just helps dissolve things.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## distre

Thanks for the replies. I've just seen so many recipes where some say boil and some don't, that I was wondering if you had to boil it for a reason other than to dissolve everything.


----------



## Bearcarver

distre said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've just seen so many recipes where some say boil and some don't, that I was wondering if you had to boil it for a reason other than to dissolve everything.


I think a lot of the recipes that tell you to boil stuff are worried about people who don't have clean pure water.

Most people with private wells don't get their water tested often enough. Could easily be some coliform bacteria in it.

Many that include injections want it boiled, because of putting bacteria into the center.

Some recipes go as far as to tell you to use bottled water because of that.

I don't know why they think their bottled water is cleaner than mine.

Bear


----------



## distre

Thanks Bear,

        That is a good reason to boil it. I never thought about the problems with well water. But that helps me understand the reason for boiling.


----------



## sqwib

Bearcarver said:


> I think a lot of the recipes that tell you to boil stuff are worried about people who don't have clean pure water.
> 
> Most people with private wells don't get their water tested often enough. Could easily be some coliform bacteria in it.
> 
> Many that include injections want it boiled, because of putting bacteria into the center.
> 
> Some recipes go as far as to tell you to use bottled water because of that.
> 
> I don't know why they think their bottled water is cleaner than mine.
> 
> Bear




True,and  a lot of brine recipes I see, call for Chlorine Free water.

(to dechlorinate city water, let stand in an open container for 24 hours.)


----------



## distre

Thanks SQWIB,

          I understand about the chlorine, but I'm with Bear about the bottled water. It seems I heard a lot of bottled water is just filtered tap water.


----------



## i is a moose

there are stricter standards applied to city-sourced tap water than to the companies that bottle water.


distre said:


> Thanks SQWIB,
> 
> I understand about the chlorine, but I'm with Bear about the bottled water. It seems I heard a lot of bottled water is just filtered tap water.


----------



## distre

I is a moose said:


> there are stricter standards applied to city-sourced tap water than to the companies that bottle water.


Thanks moose,

           Makes you think, how good is all the bottled water out there? Maybe not as good as the tap, in some cases.


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---My wife bought a case of bottled water one time!

I said, "Why did you do that?---We spent $7,000 on a well, pump, pressure tank, etc----Then I put in a Whole house filter, and a 3 year cartridge filter for drinking water only, that I change every 3 years??? (they notify me with a reminder)----Then I get the well water tested every couple years too!------Our water is much better than any of those bottles of filtered sewage!"

She didn't buy any more.

End of story.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---My wife bought a case of bottled water one time!
> 
> I said, "Why did you do that?---We spent $7,000 on a well, pump, pressure tank, etc----Then I put in a Whole house filter, and a 3 year cartridge filter for drinking water only, that I change every 3 years??? (they notify me with a reminder)----Then I get the well water tested every couple years too!------Our water is much better than any of those bottles of filtered sewage!"
> 
> She didn't buy any more.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Bear


Bottled water is not regulated very much,usually just tap water...
It's nice she let you post that you are right once in awhile too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

fpnmf said:


> Bottled water is not regulated very much,usually just tap water...
> It's nice she let you post that you are right once in awhile too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


LOL---Yup, it seems to be a rarity at my house!

Bear


----------



## sqwib

I agree with the masses as far as city water having stricter standards and bottled water not being regulated.

For my fish tank I pour it right out of the tap add a few drops of de-chlorinator and pour it right into the tank.

Happy Fishes


----------



## coma44

If the brine I am making has a lot of seasoning in it, then I bring to a boil and cool in a sink of cold water with a rag in the drain and the faucet running just enough to keep the same level. I find this helped the flavors "meld" better for me.

I have done a couple simple fish brine's that I did just warm to dissolve the salt n sugar ......had no problems.?


----------



## distre

coma44 said:


> If the brine I am making has a lot of seasoning in it, then I bring to a boil and cool in a sink of cold water with a rag in the drain and the faucet running just enough to keep the same level. I find this helped the flavors "meld" better for me.
> 
> I have done a couple simple fish brine's that I did just warm to dissolve the salt n sugar ......had no problems.?


Thanks coma44, It seems when you boil the brine, the flavors really do Meld better. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## distre

I'll be boiling my brine for Cornish Hens this weekend.


----------



## daveomak

Recently on the tube, I have seen chefs heat some seasonings in a fry pan to release oils and enhance flavor. Then they add to the brine. That is on my list to try.


----------



## distre

DaveOmak said:


> Recently on the tube, I have seen chefs heat some seasonings in a fry pan to release oils and enhance flavor. Then they add to the brine. That is on my list to try.


Wow Dave,

       Now that sounds interesting. Something I'll have to try also. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## sqwib

DaveOmak said:


> Recently on the tube, I have seen chefs heat some seasonings in a fry pan to release oils and enhance flavor. Then they add to the brine. That is on my list to try.




Ditto

spices like coriander will be browned before crushing to release a different flavor.

Onions take on a different flavor from raw to saute'd to fried.

Fresh leafy spices are good for tossing around in a frying pan.

Some spices do well being crushed as opposed to being cut.


----------

